# Fuji Fix......



## elkhound

i miss vera alot.her and that dang fuji of hers just rocked.we use to post alot of fun pics along with many others here.i think we should do it again.

todays pics are just this...the world as i see it threw my fuji lens

subject matter...... small stuff....its the details many of us over look.so lets look at some things on the homestead.

p.s. feel free to post any pics you wanna share and subject too.

havent used the fuji in 2 years.i need to re read my book on it.



















i can taste the soon to be jelly


----------



## elkhound

hickory blooms










taters bustin the ground


----------



## rkintn

Wonderful pics, elk!


----------



## Jade1096

Gorgeous pics!

I had a great Nikon N65 when I lived in Colorado.

I'm going to have to see if I can dig up any of the photos now.


----------



## elkhound

anuthr tater pic...i think it looks cool...










cant wait till this grows taller so i can eat it.it has cool texture too.


----------



## elkhound

what a struggle this virginia creeper is doing.surface of log barn i built.i dont have the heart to pull it down yet.










can ya feel the stickys.......










clover....



















delicate things waiting on the wind....



















ok....the end


----------



## elkhound

rkintn said:


> Wonderful pics, elk!


i know you got some goodins too....start snappin this week .


----------



## elkhound

Jade1096 said:


> Gorgeous pics!
> 
> I had a great Nikon N65 when I lived in Colorado.
> 
> I'm going to have to see if I can dig up any of the photos now.


join in...i love pictures


----------



## rkintn

Well I guess I got that! Lol. I am off this weekend.....so just remember you asked for 'em


----------



## cindilu

I am loving seeing the world through your eyes. Beautiful pictures and some of the plants I have never heard of before. Thank-you for sharing.


----------



## doodlemom

White Leghorn in basement circa 2007
My basement is getting dusty and starting to smell. I'm up to 3 times daily cage cleanings. They have all their feathers now. Time to put the Easter chicks out.


----------



## NW Rancher

A little volunteer coming through here.


----------



## NW Rancher




----------



## NW Rancher




----------



## elkhound

rkintn..... ranchers setting the bar higher on us...lol


----------



## cindilu

Oh my goodness, I am in love... With veggies.


----------



## foxfiredidit

NWR, I'd be skeered to go to sleep at night with a lettuce that big in my garden. I think I saw it smile.


----------



## Fowler

Nice pics everyone


----------



## rkintn

elkhound said:


> rkintn..... ranchers setting the bar higher on us...lol


I noticed that too! That bean/pea pic looked like it should be in a magazine!


----------



## Fowler

Looks like my next purchase will be a better camera. Until then....


----------



## Fowler




----------



## Fowler




----------



## Fowler




----------



## Fowler




----------



## Fowler




----------



## elkhound

love the pics fowler.....my camera is a cheap fuji from wally world..it was under $200 with a 10x optical zoom


----------



## Tommyice

I am so stealing this idea!! I love the acorn birdhouse! Think it'll mess with the squirrels in my tree?


Fowler said:


>


Too cute for words. See even sheep know when to stop and smell the flowers.


Fowler said:


>


----------



## Fowler

I bought that acorn birdhouse about 12 years ago from an amish road side stand. I love it!!


----------



## cindilu

Oh my goodness Fowler, I love your pictures, your farm and sheep. Never mind moving into Elkhounds little barn, I am bring my tent and moving in with you. 

The sheep picture with your daughter, priceless.


----------



## WhyNot

I don't have a fuji...and thought I should put these up here before more pros show up.


----------



## Fowler

cindilu said:


> Oh my goodness Fowler, I love your pictures, your farm and sheep. Never mind moving into Elkhounds little barn, I am bring my tent and moving in with you.
> 
> The sheep picture with your daughter, priceless.


That's not my daughter, that's one of my buyers, she fell in love with Thor.


----------



## NW Rancher




----------



## cindilu

Okay, can I just hold that little guy for just a bit.


----------



## NW Rancher

Sure, he's really soft and smells all lanolin-y.


----------



## Fowler

Awwwwwww....I just wanna squeeze'em, and cuddle'em and call them george..LOL

You play dirty rancher...LOL


----------



## cindilu

Yeah, I know how they feel and smell. They are so cute when they are born and you get to bottle feed them. I love the way they feel when they are trying to eat/suck your fingers, and climb all over you. I always end up laughing. 

Here is a picture of me feeding my baby... 








[/IMG]


----------



## Tommyice

And here I am thinking he'll make a really cool sweater.


----------



## cindilu

Well, we have gone from eating Wee Pig to eating Lamb Chops.


----------



## rkintn

A volunteer pumpkin, I think. We gutted our pumpkins last Halloween on the front porch..so I'm pretty sure that's what this guy is









Petunias in the garden:

















Our Mammoth sunflowers are coming along pretty good..if we can manage to keep the grass knocked back









Something neat I noticed in this tree today. Pretty sure it's a piece of fencing that the tree has grown around, but I wonder, why the triangle?









Busy Bee!


----------



## Fowler

cindilu said:


> Well, we have gone from eating Wee Pig to eating Lamb Chops.


~holding hands over ears~...lalalalalallala


----------



## Tommyice

Oooh I love lamb chops. And mint jelly too


----------



## NW Rancher

Geez Rhonda, you just get better and better. You have such a great eye for photos. I love those.


----------



## cindilu

RKINTN, those are absolutely beautiful pictures you have taken. Love all of the colors.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

A Thing Of Beauty..The Wood, Not The Goats..lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I didn't take this Pic...but I like Bruce


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly




----------



## Tommyice

Wolf he's (or is it she) pretty. Do you take him everywhere with you? (looks like you two went shopping)


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

No not me..was a customer who came into the Shop today.


----------



## doodlemom

We love parrots!


----------



## Raeven

You all take incredible photographs! I wouldn't presume to stand any of mine next to them.... however, NWR, your artichoke reminded me of one of mine, so I'll share that one:










elkhound, you've got a fine eye for detail. I'll look forward to your photo threads!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

So that's where those nasty things come from..lol Cool PIC'S


----------



## Raeven

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> So that's where those nasty things come from..lol Cool PIC'S


LOLOL, spoken like a man who once accidentally ate a choke... truly, if they are prepared well, they are fantastic!

I envy your big.... pile of wood, by the way.


----------



## CajunSunshine

I'm sitting here sighing and aawww-ing over all these pics. Fowler's sheep and the lil' girl is definitely a classic Hallmark moment!


----------



## rkintn

Took the kiddos to the Big Cypress Tree State Park this afternoon. Katie was looking for some maple tree seeds for her twig dragon fly craft project and it's the only place I know to find any. It made for a nice Mother's Day afternoon


----------



## rkintn

PS Does anyone know what kind of plant that is in the last picture? Most everything was labeled except for this plant and I have no idea what it is but I see it everywhere.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

What are those green shoots in the last Pic? I ve seen them along the River before.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

lol,,,,,,


----------



## rkintn

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> What are those green shoots in the last Pic? I ve seen them along the River before.



FOUND IT!!! It's scouring rush!
Scouring Rush


----------



## cindilu

Around here we have that plant everywhere, but we call it horse tail rush. 

I love your pictures of the flowers and your family. It looks like you have had a beautiful Mother's Day weekend.


----------



## NewGround

That rush can be used for making baskets, right?


----------



## rkintn

cindilu said:


> Around here we have that plant everywhere, but we call it horse tail rush.
> 
> I love your pictures of the flowers and your family. It looks like you have had a beautiful Mother's Day weekend.


Thanks, Cindilu! Yes, it is also known as horse tail rush! It's a pretty interesting plant and I would have never paid it any attention if it hadn't been for HT lol


----------



## doodlemom

This was taken today of one of the Rhode Island red chicks in her new outdoor home.


----------



## doodlemom

Obviously not a Fuji pic


----------



## rkintn

doodlemom said:


> Obviously not a Fuji pic



Doesn't matter! All pics are welcome here Did you crawl into the chicken house to get the picture? It looks like you are on the inside, looking out.


----------



## doodlemom

That's looking inside the side door of a wooden rabbit hutch through the nest box area into the open wire area. There's a wooden roof with a door to access into the wire area too. Temporary home until they move to the big chicken chicken house.


----------



## rkintn

NewGround said:


> That rush can be used for making baskets, right?


I don't think so. The reed breaks rather easily at the joints. I'm still lookin' though to see if it can be used to make baskets


----------



## elkhound

looks good ya'll..thanks for sharing...

we dont care what kind of camera ya use just as long as you snap pics and share with us here.


----------



## cindilu

rkintn said:


> I don't think so. The reed breaks rather easily at the joints. I'm still lookin' though to see if it can be used to make baskets


I think they used the rush to make baskets. The Native Americans that is where I was born and raised. My uncle also taught us how to turn into a very loud whistle. They used it to make mats as well.


----------



## rkintn

There are many types of rushes and many are used to make baskets,mats, etc. I can only find where this particular rush was used for scrubbing or sanding. I did find one site that had instructions on making baskets from the roots. Regardless, it is an interesting plant but very invasive and hard to get rid of.


----------



## cindilu

It is very hard to get rid of and you are right, it is very invasive. We had it all over our yard growing up and my mom would always spray it with weed killer.


----------



## NW Rancher




----------



## NW Rancher




----------



## NewGround

NW Rancher said:


>


Love this pic, "like" is just not strong enough, LOL...


----------



## NW Rancher

I drove by Gramma's Cabin's house on Saturday. It was miserable out there.


----------



## NW Rancher

Day before was lovely though. Here's one of the potentially nastiest sections of the Inside Passage on Friday.


----------



## NW Rancher

Home again.....


----------



## cindilu

What do you mean by you drove by Grandmas house cabin, do you live close to each other?


----------



## NW Rancher

...and looking out the other window....


----------



## NW Rancher

cindilu said:


> What do you mean by you drove by Grandmas house cabin, do you live close to each other?


If by close you mean 800 miles or so. I drove a boat up there over the weekend.


----------



## cindilu

Wow, are you serious? Did you stop by to say hello? I am blown away with how beautiful it is on your adventure.


----------



## newfieannie

lovely pics. everyone. thanks for the thread Elkie! i also miss Vera. she had some beautiful pics. to be sure and she was also a lovely person.

i just came in from planting and brushcutting with my cutter i got for MD. going to take some getting use to. already cut off a few plants. i planted 2 more clematis. that's 11 i have now. these are duchess of edinburgh and another jackmanii, more campanula,a lily and goatsbeard.

i found this hen and chick but it isn't like the others i have . first time i noticed it but i must have planted it. i like it anyway. the others are all green but this is red and like a wheel with spokes. gave away 4 pots of lemon thyme also while i was out in the garden.keep the pics .coming folks! ~Georgia. came out too large. i'll try to fix it.


----------



## NW Rancher

cindilu said:


> Wow, are you serious? Did you stop by to say hello? I am blown away with how beautiful it is on your adventure.


No, I didn't stop by, I was trying to make time. I do think I saw her float house though, although I'm only guessing where she is exactly. It was beautiful, but to me the most beautiful part was home, which is the last two pictures there.


----------



## cindilu

I saw the home pictures, it looks like heaven where you live, or a post card at least. Beautiful is all I can say.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

WHAT! You were in my neighborhood and didn't even call!? You didn't come as far as Wrangell tho....did you? I always have the VHF on. And you're right, weather can't decide what it wants to do this spring. I'm so jealous of all your beautiful livestock, flowers and vegetables already growing. 

Here's my livestock. I was about ready to yell at Pearl this morning for being in the potato boat 'til I discovered she had company. Took this through the screen door, I wanted to see what they'd do next.









Heading to the fish dock for netting. Nothing's going to grow this way.


----------



## NW Rancher

Oh yeah, right through Z strait at about 40 knots. We were trying to make P'burg in time to catch the fuel dock, or I would have tried to raise you on the VHF.


----------



## NewGround

GrammasCabin said:


> Here's my livestock. I was about ready to yell at Pearl this morning for being in the potato boat 'til I discovered she had company. Took this through the screen door, I wanted to see what they'd do next.


GC I guess you ought'a rename that the "meat and potatoes" boat... ;-)


----------



## newfieannie

sure brings back memories of the time when mother had a little garden in one of dad's old dories. mostly flowers i think she had.must have been where i got my love of flowers. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

just came in from the garden. my potatoes and carotts are coming up. lettuce is ready to eat. enlarged my perennial bed today also the rock garden. planted quite a few more strawberries. i didn't think i had any more room but you'd be surprised what you can plant in a small city garden when you put your mind to it. my neighbor came over and said i was the talk of the neighborhood with what i have done to this place. (i admit it feels good to hear that people appreciate it) pretty beat again tonight. sitting here relaxing with a glass of champagne and a slice of carrot cake with cream cheese frosting. made that before i went out this morning.

this is my latest bearded Iris. Maid of Orange. i bought this a month ago and thought it was peach. i'm not into orange for my garden but it doesn't look too bad i must say. i wasn't sure it would bloom this year but there it is. there are a couple more buds i think. i didn't notice but i had just watered and those are water drops. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Georgia that is one beautiful iris. Maybe it's the picture, but it looks more yellow than orange, but pretty none the less.


----------



## newfieannie

no Leslie i was thinking myself it is more yellow. there is a dab of orange in the center. a bright orange would clash with my mostly pastel colors. still trying to resize it. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo

Sunrise on Kentucky Lake


----------



## Paumon

Not the greatest of pictures but posting this just for the cuteness factor - this is Ittybitty who we are dogsitting for 3 weeks while his owner is away on a cruise. He is a toy 'something' - chihuahua x something - and very tiny, only weighs 3 pounds and is 5 years old. He has the longest, widest tongue I have ever seen on such a tiny little dog. He's also very camera shy.


----------



## cindilu

Tambo and the others, I love your pictures and what you shared. Thank-you. Cute dog and cute chickens.


----------



## NW Rancher

NewGround said:


> Love this pic, "like" is just not strong enough, LOL...



Thanks New, the rest of the story is that it was freezing that day, like low 40s, and they were huddling in front of the outdoor rocket cooker window, which throws a ton of heat.


----------



## newfieannie

a rock my love found for me many years ago. i brought it from my country garden. i have always been able to see a face in this. we had some great times rock hunting. takes many hours to find the special rock. ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice

Georgia cool rock...and I can see the face that has a little smirk going on.


----------



## doodlemom

Reminds me of the head of that alien on American dad.


----------



## Tommyice

I was thinking it looks like those castings they took at Pompeii when they found all the bodies.


----------



## NewGround

I think it looks like a frog resting on a mushroom...


----------



## Tommyice

Look again, the frog's not resting, it's lounging provocatively on the mushroom.


----------



## Raeven

Tommyice said:


> Look again, the frog's not resting, it's lounging provocatively on the mushroom.


Well, as you do....


----------



## newfieannie

it's Victoria Day here and while waiting to be able to take a pic. of my tea table in the garden(too bright) i spied my old beach rock under the hydrangea tree. i have had that old thing ever since i was about 5 or so. we would heat it,wrap in a towel and put at the foot of our bed on cold nights. i use to bring it in winter times but stopped last year. easier to plug in the blanket. i gave it a face. i had the eyes on last year but i looked at it today and decided it needed a mouth. i just can't leave well enough alone. ~Georgia.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Wish I could remember this ones name, I used to have them all over at my old place in Marshall, TX. Mom keeps stuff mostly in pots since she has this house up for sale. My youngest sister brought this up from Fort Worth for her.



















Petunia










The mockingbird that built her nest just 6 feet from my chair on the front porch.










The nest is in the top of this Carolina Jasmine.


----------



## newfieannie

just beautiful Johnny.i've only just started acquiring lilies. i can't get enough of them.not much on the names though. ~Georgia.


----------



## JohnnyLee

A friend on Facebook found the exact lily name for it! Woo Hoo!

Crinum 'Milk & Wine' Lily - The Southern Bulb Company


----------



## starjj

I love rocks. I guess I inherited that from my mom. She use to collect rocks when ever we were on vacations. I also love driftwood to some it is just pieces of wood but I always see more in it.


----------



## newfieannie

same here Star. we collected driftwood and rocks for our rock garden also small stones for decorating when my love was alive.any old rock wouldn't do of course. we would search for hours. a lot of the better ones have been collected all over my country place. this is what i am up to lately bringing in those to replace the nondescript ones i used here when i first started. it's easier to get them now though.i dont have to search. i am just dismantling one of my gardens in the country. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom

Today's drizzly day















bristol raspberries in the background







seedless grapes in background


----------



## doodlemom

rhododendron. The touch me not in the foreground is useful for poison ivy or nettle stings and you can eat the seeds.







Rhododendron is not edible, but pretty.


----------



## doodlemom

The last spark of the early white iris show


----------



## doodlemom

First to bloom in late blooming patch.


----------



## doodlemom

The plant I referred to as touch me not is also called jewel weed. An educational video.
[YOUTUBE]t9oCQnxp4NE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## newfieannie

Beautiful DM just beautiful! i am new to Iris just last year actually. i only have 3. do you divide them? i thought i would in the fall if they are old enough. Iris are very expensive here. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

I didn't know you could eat the Jewelweed seeds. I knew about using it to counteract poison ivy. Usually it grows nearby poison ivy too. At least it did in the woods where we used to ride.


----------



## doodlemom

newfieannie said:


> Beautiful DM just beautiful! i am new to Iris just last year actually. i only have 3. do you divide them? i thought i would in the fall if they are old enough. Iris are very expensive here. ~Georgia.


American Iris Society :: Iris Pests and Diseases

How to Divide Bearded Irises: 8 Tips - wikiHow


----------



## foxfiredidit

Any photo tour of my place reveals that it lacks the feminine touch. That goes for flowers especially. I have one bed of about 30-40 Iris plants. They were my moms, and have been there since '93. The one thing I did wrong I reckon was to plant them in a big circular bed under a large White Oak. They don't show much color, but when a few do bloom, its right in one spot where the morning sun hitd them until about 9 a.m., then its shade for the remainder of the day. I guess I need to move them. There are bearded one, some pretty plain purple one, a few yellow. That photo has put me in the mood to once again see what they look like...maybe this fall I'll get a new area for them to live in.

Maybe then I'll get rid of the two plastic pink flamingos that keep them company.


----------



## rkintn

I have teeny tomatoes and squash (Please ignore the grass! lol)

















And, Katie set up a lemonade stand in the front yard. So far, I don't think anyone has stopped but she seems to be having a good time anyway


----------



## newfieannie

well bless her heart sitting there all alone. guess you are not far away though.i meant to say before she is so cute! ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn

She is just right out in the front yard and brother and I are keeping a close watch on her. She is not as close to the road as that picture makes it seem like. I texted my mom in the hopes that she will stop by on her way home from work


----------



## rkintn

The kids found this out in the yard this evening:


















A quick google fu and discovered it is this:
Catocala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Once the kids figured out it wasn't poisonous or going to bite them, it was nearly impossible to get them to release it back where they found it.


----------



## doodlemom

I'll ignore your grass if you'll ignore mine lol.


----------



## rkintn

doodlemom said:


> I'll ignore your grass if you'll ignore mine lol.


That is a deal!


----------



## tambo

Garden update. We finally got a small bit of rain.
























Tomatoes not growing much


----------



## cindilu

Tambo, you have a HUGE garden, what do you do with all the extras?


----------



## tambo

LOL A lot of it isn't even planted. I can't seem to get in the planting mood when we can't get any rain. I've had some years were I've let people glean it when I got all I wanted. I give some away. There's really not much out there this year. It's that big so I can make my rows wide enough to get my little tractor through them. I don't have time to weed it so it makes it easier with the tractor. I'm thinking about cutting it in half next year.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

OMG..you caught a Shadow Creature, send it in to Ghost Adventures ..lol


----------



## WhyNot

Tambo...wow look at the corn. The farmer's here would be so jealous. Drove by a corn field a couple of days ago and it was MAYBE about four inches tall.


----------



## Tommyice

Tambo I'm a little jealous. I would love to send you and everyone else who needs some of the rain we've been having here. So much rain, I've had to get my tomatoes snorkels and masks.


----------



## doodlemom

Yeah I only had that one good day solar cooking then all rain. Today I only dried 1 and 1/2 loads.:Bawling:


----------



## Tommyice

Wait Doodlemom. You had actually sun, or should I say no wet air, to dry clothes with today? Now I'm really jealous. We had thunder and downpours.


----------



## elkhound




----------



## tambo

Doodlemom did you post about your solar cooking? If not would you? I would love to see what you are doing with it.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

elkhound said:


>


Wow, do you know what variety that is?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Yeah, what variety is that and I want a bulb.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

I want to get about 50 of them


----------



## doodlemom

I recognize that iris. That's a variety my grandmother and mother had growing up. Brings back good memmories.


----------



## JohnnyLee

Is this the variety? (sorry, not so good matching colors from different pictures.)

Payoff: Schreiner's Iris Gardens Online Store


----------



## elkhound

dont know what it is.this one is at my buddies place but he dug a half truck bed of bulbs and dropped them off in my meadow said i needed color...lol....mine are in shade and are yet to bloom.but they came from the same patch.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I think I want to be an Iris farmer....can you eat them too? 
(where's that dang CB when you need him)


----------



## Jade1096

I've got a couple stashed on the web that I can share. All the rest are on my laptop, which is currently having a battery issue.

This is my Dad's horse. Well, one of them anyway. This guy just happens to be my favorite.


















And here is another that became a running joke in the family.
"Dad, just take the picture. No, you don't need to adjust everything. No, it's fine. Dad, it's fine. DAD, don't change anything, just push the button. I'm fine, it's just hot. Dad, just take the dang picture!!!"
The horse and the dog got bored, and I look constipated. Dad is no longer allowed to take pictures, because no matter the subject matter or who, they all end up like this:









Big Game hunting:









Picture I took and doctored up when I was living in Colorado:









Floyd. I despise this beast and wish Dad would get rid of him:









One of Floyd's calves. 









Vacation on a cruise ship...most relaxing vacation I've ever had.









Sunset on the cruise:


----------



## Tommyice

JohnnyLee said:


> Is this the variety? (sorry, not so good matching colors from different pictures.)
> 
> Payoff: Schreiner's Iris Gardens Online Store


A thousand thank you's Johnny. I couldn't remember the name of the place that my grandmother used to order her's from.


----------



## doodlemom

foxfiredidit said:


> I think I want to be an Iris farmer....can you eat them too?
> (where's that dang CB when you need him)


No Iris are not edible, but iris x germanica var florentina rizomes are used as a fixative to hold and preserve the fragrance of potpourris so I have it planted near the lavender to remind me.


----------



## doodlemom

JohnnyLee said:


> Is this the variety? (sorry, not so good matching colors from different pictures.)
> 
> Payoff: Schreiner's Iris Gardens Online Store


No it's a very old heirloom variety I found a pic of it on georgiabackyardgardener.com but no actual variety name. We called it the purple one lol.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Nice lookin' horses there Jade, that paint was almost a medicine hat from what I can see of his head. Nice.


----------



## NW Rancher




----------



## cindilu

Love that bird pic, WOW you do good work. 

Jade, love the colors of your horse, it is very beautiful.


----------



## Jade1096

foxfiredidit said:


> Nice lookin' horses there Jade, that paint was almost a medicine hat from what I can see of his head. Nice.


He is a lovely boy.

If I can get my laptop running, I will post pictures of Cheveyo.
He's another paint, white with black markings. He's got blue eyes and a blonde and black mane and tail. He's prettier than Hidalgo, in a spooky sort of way. So we named him Cheveyo, which means spirit warrior. 
Dad just calls him, that piebald horse.


----------



## Raven12

Jade, where did you go on your cruise?


----------



## Jade1096

Raven12 said:


> Jade, where did you go on your cruise?


Left out of Galveston, then went to Cozumel and Progresso Mexico.

We swam with dolphins in Cozumel, then sat on the beach and ate the best tacos I have ever had, drank Sol, and swam in the ocean.

In Progresso, we went to Dzibilchaltun, a Mayan ruin that was built around 1500 BC. If you google some images, you can see what a spectacular place it is.

If you ever get a chance to go on a cruise, GO!


----------



## Raven12

Jade1096 said:


> Left out of Galveston, then went to Cozumel and Progresso Mexico.
> 
> We swam with dolphins in Cozumel, then sat on the beach and ate the best tacos I have ever had, drank Sol, and swam in the ocean.
> 
> In Progresso, we went to Dzibilchaltun, a Mayan ruin that was built around 1500 BC. If you google some images, you can see what a spectacular place it is.
> 
> If you ever get a chance to go on a cruise, GO!



That is awesome. One of the best weeks of my life was on a cruise. The stops were in the Bahamas, St.Thomas/St.John, and St.Maarten. I had some similar experiences. We swam with stingrays and then spent a day eating shrimp, drinking Corona, and swimming in the ocean. I would also recommend a cruise to anyone. The week was as close to perfect as you could get.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

Rancher, oh my gosh that's amazing! It must have been so fun to catch that photo. 

I am so so jealous of all the beautiful sunny gardens. The rains are back but it was pretty fishing off the city dock yesterday. nope, got skunked


----------



## Raven12

GC, you really need to change the location on your profile to read Eden.


----------



## naturelover

.


----------



## newfieannie

beautiful pictures. this is my Guernsey cream clematis. it is my favorite of the 11 i have. i am unable to find another in the stores around here. i'll have to order them next year ~Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy

naturelover said:


> .


Ought to name this one, "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times..." 

Mon


----------



## naturelover

I was over on the island all last week and went nuts with the camera, took 186 pictures and am still going through and resizing some for photobucket. Anyway, here are some that I thought showed lots of texture. 

The one with the great blue heron in it, he is standing at the top of an eagle roost and an eagle came and chased him off just moments after I took the picture. Wish I could have snapped a shot of the eagle dive bombing the heron but he was just too quick for me.










Tide coming in at Fanny Bay









Eagle carving on the quay at Port Alberni









A path through some trees









Some sandstone rocks on the shore









A tiny moth camoflaged on a tree









Looking down at a hidden cove and hillside while the tide is out









Close up of above rock, shows all the moss, ferns, lichens, sedums, and the seaweed, mussels and barnacles below the tide line.










.


----------



## Fowler

If you never know what to do with your old boots, make a bird house..LOL


----------



## Fowler

Some people collect frogs and gnomes. I have fairies


----------



## Tommyice

Fowler said:


> If you never know what to do with your old boots, make a bird house..LOL


That's a really cute idea! That bird don't look happy about you taking pics of his house.lol


----------



## Fowler

She has 4 babies in there she is feeding, I will try to get a pic of them with their mouths open at feeding time, it's adorable.


----------



## cindilu

I love all of the pictures of the gardens, seashores, birds and bugs.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Jade1096 said:


> Floyd. I despise this beast and wish Dad would get rid of him:


Floyd CAN be given a severe attitude adjustment in a Head Shute..lol Give him a whole new perspective on life..but I'm sure he is for Breeding.


----------



## newfieannie

another of my clematis has started blooming. there are many buds to open yet but i thought it best to get a pic before the rain and wind probably blows it off the fence. i believe this one is called pink fantasy. 9 more to go. ~Georgia


----------



## doodlemom

Absolutely beautiful. I love your large hosta too.


----------



## newfieannie

now see i'm not a hosta person. when i bought this place. there were many all across the front but just the plain ones. i tore them all out and didn't bother with any until about a year ago. i saw some varigated ones that i liked. i have several now . ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

Georgia, I'm the opposite. Growing up, we only had the variegated ones. I was surprised to see they came in a solid color.


----------



## Jade1096

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Floyd CAN be given a severe attitude adjustment in a Head Shute..lol Give him a whole new perspective on life..but I'm sure he is for Breeding.


That bastard sure needs it. Dad would never agree to it though. 

I've already told him that he better get rid of Floyd before he dies. Because if he dies and that bull is still alive, I'm going to shoot him from the fence before I open the gate to go on the property.

He likes tearing up the ground with his horns. And he loves to "mock" charge me at me from about 30-40 feet away.
I don't run, but it's all I can do not to sometimes.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

Jade1096 said:


> That bastard sure needs it. Dad would never agree to it though. :thumb:
> 
> I've already told him that he better get rid of Floyd before he dies. Because if he dies and that bull is still alive, I'm going to shoot him from the fence before I open the gate to go on the property.
> 
> He likes tearing up the ground with his horns. And he loves to "mock" charge me at me from about 30-40 feet away.
> I don't run, but it's all I can do not to sometimes.


Too funny


----------



## WhyNot

I was very happy to find some roses blooming yesterday. The old fashioned ones are always the first to bloom.


----------



## bruce2288

very nice folks


----------



## rkintn

These roses are always the first to bloom and the last to fade away. I love how the pink gets much hotter on the outside of the petals.


----------



## frogmammy

You should always keep your eyes open in unfamiliar territory!











Outside of Rapid City, SD.

Mon (hope it worked!)


----------



## JohnnyLee

frogmammy said:


> You should always keep your eyes open in unfamiliar territory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of Rapid City, SD.
> 
> Mon (hope it worked!)


WOW! That is cool!


----------



## tambo

Here you go Elkhound.
































Tomatoes around a wire hoop with compost in it.








Most things in the garden are just sitting there not growing.








Row of potatoes.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly

frogmammy said:


> You should always keep your eyes open in unfamiliar territory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside of Rapid City, SD.
> 
> Mon (hope it worked!)


Poor thing, nothing but Bones


----------



## tambo

Wow I had to go back 4 pages to find this thread. Come on folks lets see some pictures!
This is the garden before the storm.
















































Pictures of the wind.


----------



## naturelover

I love these shades of pink. Peonies in the back yard.










.


----------



## Tommyice

Nature those are beautiful. Love the shading. Reminds me of my grandmother's peonies. I'd be having a big bouquet of those in the house.


----------



## Vera

elkhound said:


> i miss vera alot.her and that dang fuji of hers just rocked.we use to post alot of fun pics along with many others here.i think we should do it again.
> 
> todays pics are just this...the world as i see it threw my fuji lens
> 
> subject matter...... small stuff....its the details many of us over look.so lets look at some things on the homestead.
> 
> p.s. feel free to post any pics you wanna share and subject too.
> 
> havent used the fuji in 2 years.i need to re read my book on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can taste the soon to be jelly


Hey Elkhound  Here's a link for you in case you still need a Fujifix now and then: Flickr: Ira2 Photography's Photostream
I've been mostly hiding out... for the most part, I haven't been fit for socializing or general human interaction, so I've been sticking to critters and the camera and family online.

Love your garden pics!!


----------



## doodlemom

Welcome back Vera! Your pictures have been missed.


----------



## tambo

Hey Vera! Glad you stopped by. Missed you!


----------



## elkhound

Vera said:


> Hey Elkhound  Here's a link for you in case you still need a Fujifix now and then: Flickr: Ira2 Photography's Photostream
> I've been mostly hiding out... for the most part, I haven't been fit for socializing or general human interaction, so I've been sticking to critters and the camera and family online.
> 
> Love your garden pics!!


thanks alot for the link....i was worried about you for a good long while since i couldn find any activity from you.i sure do miss you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkintn

A few pics from today:



























This one isn't from today....Bubba took it about three weeks or so ago..before it go so very hot and dry:


----------



## elkhound

nice rhonda...hope yall caught some fish too


----------



## Raven12

Wow. That orange flower is gorgeous.


----------



## rkintn

elkhound said:


> nice rhonda...hope yall caught some fish too


Whewww...today was not a fishin' day. It was too hot! That was the pond at my daughter's boyfriend's grandma's house You can see how hot and dry it's been here by how low the pond is. We just got out and walked around it, looking at the different animal tracks. The kids were fascinated


----------



## rkintn

Raven12 said:


> Wow. That orange flower is gorgeous.


That is just a plain ole orange daylilly. We have gobs of them that grow beside our driveway


----------



## homefire2007

Vera, long time no see! How are you doing?


----------



## naturelover

Captured sunlight in a stone. I took it this morning, I thought this looked cool because it looks rather like looking through a window into a different world.

:happy2:










.


----------



## rkintn

Wow, NL, that is an amazing picture!

Took the kids to the St Louis Zoo this past Sunday and had a blast! I won't bore you with a bazillion pics here but here's the link to the Facebook album if you are so inclined

Just a warning...there are snake pics involved lol
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3959849028964.162981.1062423193&type=3&l=047e03641f


----------



## Raven12

Alright! A Rhonda Zoo Trip. I love those.


----------



## rkintn

R12...I took over 300 pics on that trip and we only saw about 3/4 of the zoo before we threw in the towel


----------



## Raven12

You are so talented. All were fantastic...except for the snakes. They were a little ookie.


----------



## rkintn

Raven12 said:


> You are so talented. All were fantastic...except for the snakes. They were a little ookie.


Aww...thank you! I have a FB friend who gets heebed out over the snakes too..hence the warning They don't bother me as long as they are behind glass or in a picture.


----------



## naturelover

Oh wow! Love the pictures at the Zoo. :thumb:

.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind

No, it's not photoshoped. Occassionally I deckhand for friends who guide tourists to the bear observatory near here. I've had the urge to decline lately, I don't agree with dragging so many hoards of people to their dinner table - and there are so many hungry bears my gut tells me somebody is going to get hurt. And potentially worse for the bear. After my buddy John sent this of last week's trip that's it, I quit!
It's a really cool creek tho, at least it was before the forest service turned it into a tourist trap 15 or so years ago. I've been told it's the only place where brown and black bears both feed and get along in the same creek. They do have their separate fishing spots tho, but if a brownie wanders towards the black bears they all nonchalontly meander into the woods.
Yeah, he knew the griz was behind him. He'd begun calmly telling his group to walk off the boards to their left and stay close together. The bear soon wandered off to the right towards the creek and all was well.
The last time I was there we had a mama grizzly on one side of the trail about halfway to the creek, with her two cubs treed on the other side. That's as far as we got the group that day, we let them quietly take photos from a distance then carefully backed them away and headed back to the boat. That's enough of that but it's such a cool place.


----------



## Raven12

Cool pics, GC. I love black bears. The population is thriving in this state (yeah!) so much that they are venturing to heavily populated areas. 

Black Bear Goes Shopping at Sears in Pittsburgh | Gather


----------



## newfieannie

my balloon flower(platycodan). i have had this plant for 30 years. moved it from the country and it's not supposed to transplant well but i had no trouble with it. we have had drought conditions also but there was quite bit of rain yesterday which helped my garden. i think it looks good by the red yarrow. that was a volunteer but i think i'll leave it where it is. i also like this plant in the balloon form as well as the open flower. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

My Wisteria really, really loves me. This is the third time it's blossomed since Spring. It's wonderful smelling.


----------



## naturelover

All the yuccas here are looking so fulsome and creamy rich right now. I like this one with the pink roses hanging over it, like a benediction. :grin:










.


----------



## newfieannie

Yucca's are just lovely! i had my first one last year . it bloomed then but not this year. i did hear they only bloom every 2 years. worth waiting for though. yours is just gorgeous NL. mine was not that good but pretty good just the same. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

Newfianne I baked my bread the same way you do this time. Mine was no where nearas pretty as yours by it still tasted good. I was able to break it apart and freeze three separate half loves. Have you shared your white bread recipe on the forums anywhere? I sure would like to try it. Mine still have big cracks in it when it bakes but I'm thinking it may still be trying to rise while it bakes.


----------



## newfieannie

you'll get the hang of it Tambo! my white bread is just plain. i have no recipe. i have been making it since i was 7 when i had to stand on a stool to reach the table. i just make it like mom did. set your yeast in about 3cups water. this is for 2 pans. then add flour to make a smooth dough. then start adding the rest of the flour and some salt.

i dont have my too hard. just a nice soft dough but not too soft. just a bit behond sticky. i use my hands. never had a bread maker. when i have it kneaded. i brush on melted butter or marg. cover and keep warm. when it rises double i knead down and let rise again .then put in pans. 2 buns in each pan. let rise and bake for 10 min at 400. turn down to 375 and bake a further 30 min or so until nice and brown. brush with melted butter again. today i'm making tomato bread. the whole house smells like oregano. ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn

Bubba brought his BB gun home from his dad's. He really likes making his own targets










Here are the kiddos next to the masterpiece


----------



## doodlemom

A visit to mom's house. My little 3 horse stall goat/sheep barn from when I was growing up. There's a hayloft door up top on the side view blocked by a branch.


----------



## Fowler

I like that type of small barn. It's perfect for small sheep. And the stalls are easier to clean.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I like the barn, the barefoot boy with his BB gun, the smiles on their faces....and the dog. Very nice.


----------



## foxfiredidit

My 35 year old Grumman, veteran of the Nantahala River Gorge, Tuckasegee, French Broad, Locust Fork of the Warrior, Mulberry Fork, and too many other float trips to name, or recall now. 











My grand-daughter, its 13 year old passenger today.










A few pics of the float. 




























This was supposed to be a six hour float trip. Her first time and she about wore the paddle out, we made it down in 4hrs 15 minutes. I kept paddlin' just trying to keep the stern behind the bow.


----------



## sustainabilly

I wish I never got rid of my canoe. I used to love float fishing the Obed River near hear. 'Cept the time my FIL dumped us in. Lost my glasses that time.


----------



## sustainabilly

Binky the budgie is lovin the summer on the porch and his hummer buddies.


----------



## NewGround

Found this interesting little ground nest in the woods across from my house... A softball would be fairly comfortable fitting in there...


----------



## doodlemom

I like the variegated NG, but you've got some poison ivy growing over it so be careful! What's in the nest?


----------



## NewGround

Nothing that I know of, was walking the dogs and came across it... Just off the edge of the road and don't know what lives or lived in it...


----------



## Tommyice

Just seeing that poison ivy is making me itchy. How big was that nest? It looks to a be a good size in the pic.


----------



## foxfiredidit

NewGround said:


> Nothing that I know of, was walking the dogs and came across it... Just off the edge of the road and don't know what lives or lived in it...


NG, I think you have a choice on what type nest it is. I'd say Quail, Robin, Thrasher, or Common Nighthawk. I've jumped the nighthawks off their nests when in the woods but that nest looks more well constructed than anything I've seen them do. Looks to be in too open a spot for Quail.


----------



## NewGround

It's a good 4" inside diameter... I was surprised to find it so close to the edge of the road... Half a dozen wandering cats around here too...


----------



## newfieannie

a white lilac i planted this year. the blues had bloomed and died long ago and i thought i would have to wait for this one for next year. then it started to bud a month ago. i looked it up and indeed the white are later but i was pleasantly surprised this morning to see some of them are pinkish. this pic. doesn't do it justice. they are lovely and are wonderfully fragrant.

those of you who have white lilacs.are some of the blooms also pink or is this just a freak of nature?the one i have in the country is all white. ~Georgia


----------

